# Can't afford dentist



## yellowroses (17 Jan 2012)

I really need to see a dentist but I just don't have the money. I rang a few & they all said the same that only a consult & 2 fillings are covered on medical card. I need quite a bit more than that done & don't know what to do now. I'm based in cork city if anyone knows of maybe dentists that do payment plans or info on the dentistry school in cuh etc. Thanks


----------



## Bronte (18 Jan 2012)

I'd try contacting your local TD to see if he can help you.  That is an awful predicament to be in.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2012)

I know of people in _Dublin _who have gone to the _TCD Dental University Hospital_ 

http://www.dentalhospital.ie/

for emergency/cheap/free treatment so I guess that _UCC _could be an option in your case as you mention?

http://www.ucc.ie/en/dentalschool/patients/#d.en.117910

Maybe a regular private dentist would do a special deal for you if you are strapped for cash and maybe agree a repayment plan to spread the cost?


----------



## WindUp (18 Jan 2012)

Suggest you post in the dental forum on boards.ie.... The dentists on it are great with advise


----------



## Mongola (18 Jan 2012)

People have given you great suggestions above. I would also suggest that you ask around you (family, friend) if they know a "good" dentist. If so, I would then go to the surgery and talk to them face to face, explain your situation and they might be able to help you (payment plan) 
Talking to people face to face is always better than over the phone. A friend of mine did that a while back as she needed major work done and her dentist (who she did not know prior to that but had been recommended) agreed to that. Don't assume that because they have never done this before (so they say), that it automatically mean they can not arrange this.  I do hope you get sorted asap.


----------



## pj111 (31 Jan 2012)

They are in Mahon Point in Cork and offer a number of options that may suit.

www.smiles.ie are also in Oliver Plunkett Street

_Patrick_


----------

